# Dayan ZhanChi Florian MOD.



## Ispanico (Nov 20, 2013)

Mod made ​​by one zhanchi Dayan.

I apologize for the stickers, but I'm learning the BLD, the cube has been cut by more than 45 °. It runs very well, the adjustment is long but it is a great cube.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone ever need to cut more than 45 degrees?


----------



## Ispanico (Nov 20, 2013)

We must say that so it becomes a cube "extreme" and I think you serve. Then of course I am no one to say, there who is precise is and who is not.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 20, 2013)

The point of the Florian mod is to make cubes look more dayan-ish. I don't get why people would apply it to a dayan 3x3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Does anyone ever need to cut more than 45 degrees?



The ZhanChi already cuts more than 45 degs.
And no, they don't but I think the implication is typically that by cutting that much it must make small cuts very easily.
IMO a better characteristic to know would be how much additional force is required to cut 20 degs.


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 20, 2013)

It looks like you overmod it a little for me.
How is the performance before and after ?


----------



## Ispanico (Nov 20, 2013)

after


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 20, 2013)

I mean how this mod affects the performance of this cube ?
Rolling pops, cube is out of control, pops maybe, it's faster ?


----------



## Ispanico (Nov 20, 2013)

Pop ? No.
Control? It depends from person to person, it is a cube extreme


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 20, 2013)

Can you upload a video?


----------



## Ispanico (Nov 20, 2013)

It can be done.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 20, 2013)

I want to see how this performs.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Nov 21, 2013)

Poor Zhanchi


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 21, 2013)

Pointless mod is pointless.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 21, 2013)

I did this to one of my guhongs, it felt like **** afterward XP. It was really bumpy and i found it hard to control. with my current guhong, i did this just a _small_ bit on the corners and the centers and that seemed to make it far smoother. this isnt all a result of that mod seeing as i have done others, but from my experience, fully Florian modding a dyan cube is a bad idea.


----------



## Blade8227 (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope it doesn't pop too much o_o


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 21, 2013)

But the Florian mod is built in to DaYan cubes...


----------



## kcl (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm sorry but this almost looks worse than Womack's 4x4..


----------



## PokemonEggs (Nov 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm sorry but this almost looks worse than Womack's 4x4..



I actually laughed out loud... but seriously, nothing is worse than that.


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey yo I heard you like Florian mods so I did a Florian mod to yo Florian mod


----------



## Stefan (Nov 21, 2013)

PokemonEggs said:


> but seriously, nothing is worse than that.



How about having cancer?


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 21, 2013)

Stefan said:


> How about having cancer?



Lol. Didn't you reply with the same retort in manufte's thread to someone who said waiting for cubes is the worst? Cancer isn't funny.


----------



## Will (Nov 23, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> But the Florian mod is built in to DaYan cubes...



The florian mod is made to make cubes like 4x4s (sometimes 3x3s) more dayan-ish this is just not needed but I would have tried it anyway if it's better cool.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 23, 2013)

I just saw the pictures. 
Oh dear lord.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

*Calls the police. * I need to report first degree Cubicide. Yes. It's a 57mm zhanchi. It's appears the attacker mauled every opening visible.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 23, 2013)

zhanchi doesn't need a florian mod


----------



## KongShou (Nov 23, 2013)

You are trying to make a Dayan cube more Dayanish...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> *Calls the police. * I need to report first degree Cubicide. Yes. It's a 57mm zhanchi. It's appears the attacker mauled every opening visible.



ROFLMFAO


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Nov 23, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> *Calls the police. * I need to report first degree Cubicide. Yes. It's a 57mm zhanchi. It's appears the attacker mauled every opening visible.



Looking at these pictures felt like looking at Susan Boyle with no clothes on *shudders*
R.I.P 57mm Zhanchi
Death by sandpaper


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm sorry but this almost looks worse than Womack's 4x4..



So what it still turns well.


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> So what it still turns well.



That's not the point lol


----------



## nibble4bits (Nov 28, 2013)

Shitty mod, why would you do Florian to the Zhanchi. It is already Florian-ed. Best 12 dollars wasted of your life


----------



## lyoungyang315 (Nov 28, 2013)

lol yeah


----------



## applemobile (Nov 28, 2013)

Florian must be turning in his grave.


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 28, 2013)

Florian is dead?


----------



## cubeone (Nov 28, 2013)

What if you just sanded the pieces a little bit so the holes would be a little more rounded off?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2013)

Womack's 4x4 looks like a chick magnet now compared to this.


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Womack's 4x4 looks like a chick magnet now compared to this.



I almost just choked haha


----------

